# Polar Air Museum in Blaine, Minnesota?



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know whatever happened with all of the aircraft that were on display at the Polar Air Museum in Blaine, MN. after they closed thier doors a few years back?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

Google sez this (dated 2000):


The closing of the Polar Aviation Museum in Minnesota was bad enough news but we have recently been informed that the organization will be selling off over 20 rare aircraft from their large and eclectic collection. Of recent note, the Avro Shackleton patrol bomber was flown from the Anoka base to Midland, Texas. Polar had dropped out of their 50-50 ownership with a British company and the big four-engine craft has been put in storage pending a very uncertain fact. 

One of the most significant aircraft in the collection is now for sale and this is the North American F-82E Twin Mustang. Considerable restoration work had been undertaken on this very rare machine including the wings being done by Sanders Aircraft and the Allisons overhauled by Bud Wheeler. There is still lots of work to be done to the aircraft and it will certainly take a very motivated buyer to purchase such a project. 

Courtesy Aircraft 
Sales of Rockford, Illinois, has been commissioned to sell the aircraft which range from flyable planes in excellent condition to some restoration projects. 
"We're delighted we've been chosen to facilitate the sales of these fine airplanes," stated company president Mark Clark. "Each plane represents a significant piece of history and some have contributed to the freedom we enjoy today. Aircraft include a Grumman Albatross, Fairchild C- 1 23K Provider, two-seat MiG 21, Hawker Fury project, Hawker Hunter project, and Bell P-63 Kingcobra project.

Charles


----------

